
Hyper.sh: Container-native Cloud - scprodigy
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1nrfEcCITAofSDPFTIkiASLa4UvmCOUmgPE6ayFZBR0c/edit?usp=sharingl
======
jamesrom
HyperApp: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1179750280?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1179750280?mt=8)

Hyper.app: [https://hyper.is/](https://hyper.is/)

hyperapp:
[https://github.com/hyperapp/hyperapp](https://github.com/hyperapp/hyperapp)

Hyper.sh:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1nrfEcCITAofSDPFTIkiA...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1nrfEcCITAofSDPFTIkiASLa4UvmCOUmgPE6ayFZBR0c/edit?usp=sharingl)

Adding this to the list
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14634284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14634284)

~~~
lucideer
There are countless examples of overlaps in software naming. I'm sure this
isn't even the word with the most duplicates.

Also, the .sh does make this particular example at least slightly distinctive.

~~~
OJFord
Hyper.is is a Mac terminal. I used it for a time, and would always go to
hyper.sh looking for docs or whatever.

------
alauda
Video is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCldsRNuGkc&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCldsRNuGkc&feature=youtu.be)

------
mjmein
I'm interested - what type of app can you run on 64mb of ram? What languages
are suitable for building these types of microservices?

~~~
curun1r
I'd just like to say how dispiriting I find this question considering I how
envious of my friends $4k+ computer I was because it had 64mb of RAM and could
play C&C Red Alert with absolutely no slowdown. Let that sink in...in the mid
90s, we comfortably fit a Windows GUI and a somewhat sophisticated game into
64mb of RAM and 20 years of "progress" later, we're asking what kind of
special accommodations are necessary to handle HTTP requests with the same
resources.

Note: It's an entirely reasonable question to ask, which makes it all the
sadder.

~~~
provost
My favorite comparison is the Apollo guidance computer's memory (though
completely different comparison from your GUI and game description). But the
AGC is absolutely fascinating.

> 16-bit wordlength, 2048 words RAM (magnetic core memory), 36,864 words ROM
> (core rope memory)

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Guidance_Computer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Guidance_Computer)

------
voiper1
[https://www.hyper.sh/pricing.html](https://www.hyper.sh/pricing.html)

    
    
      Cheapest single container with a publicly accessible IP (FIP) assuming a 1GB Docker image size.
      S1 container: 1.03/month
      FIP: $1/month
      RootFS Container Volume (10GB@$0.1/GB/month): $1/month
      Container Image (1GB@$0.1/GB/month): $0.1
      Total monthly price: $3.13/month

~~~
initdaemon
They have per-second billing. Use it as serverless.

~~~
tyingq
5 second boot time though. Better than a normal VM, but maybe not great for
user facing serverless.

~~~
tannhaeuser
How is it better than a normal VM (or have I misunderstood)? You can get a
full VPS with dedicated IP on OVH, Hetzner & co. for EUR 3.50/month.

~~~
tyingq
Just pointing out that the 5 second boot time is better than a regular VPS.
Which (combined with per second billing) makes this good for batch/cron
oriented serverless functionality. But is too slow for "function as a service"
type serverless where the end user is waiting for it to fire in a browser.

------
gizzlon
So.. it's like AppEngine Flexible? A PaaS for Docker containers..

[https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/flexible/](https://cloud.google.com/appengine/docs/flexible/)

------
meddlepal
Having a hard time understanding what this brings to the table that Kubernetes
doesn't?

~~~
IanCal
Kubernetes is not a provider, hyper.sh is.

------
the_common_man
Why is heroku not addressed?

